# Houghton Grange-Cambridgeshire-August 2010



## Em_Ux (Sep 23, 2010)

This is my first post so sorry if it does not come out right.

Houghton Grange is grade II listed. In the last couple of months scaffolding has gone up but no sign of any work being done yet.

This is a very large site that used to be used for animal testing so has a lot of labs. 

This site has been covered a few time but thought I would share some of the pictures from my visit.Pictures are mainly exterior.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 23, 2010)

Pics have come out fine! 

Great first report, good selection of pics. My fave is def the 'Fire Exit' in the corridor. 

Well done. Looking forward to your next one now!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I love that it's so overgrown...like a secret village almost. Some lovely pics. Nice one, Em.


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments UrbanX and Foxylady


----------



## rapidman (Oct 8, 2010)

*Houghton grange*

Goood report!! nice pic's!!
i had a look at this place as its on my doorstep and its a really BIG place well worth a visit.


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 11, 2010)

Thankyou Rapidman


----------

